# Upload ! bereits vorhandenen Upload überschreiben



## igge (2. Apr 2014)

Hallo liebe leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem!

Ich möchte das wenn ein nutzer bereits eine datei upgeloadet hat und dann erneut eine datei uploaden will er ein Hinweismeldung bekommt ob er sich sicher ist da die vorhandene Datei sonst überschrieben wird! Wenn er die meldung akzeotiert dann soll die bereits vorhandene datei durch die neue überschrieben werden.

Hier ist der bereits vorhanden code:

```
<?php
// Upload einer Datei
session_start();
$username = $_SESSION['username'];
$name = $_FILES['datei']['name'];
$size = $_FILES['datei']['size'];
$type = $_FILES['datei']['type'];
$nachname = $_SESSION['name'];
$vorname = $_SESSION['vorname'];


$extension = strtolower(substr($name, strpos($name, '.') + 1 ));      // strtolower — Wandelt einen String in Kleinbuchstaben um
                                                                      // substr — Gibt einen Teil eines Strings zurück
                                                                      // strpos — Sucht das erste Vorkommen des Suchstrings

    $location = 'Bewerbungsunterlagen/'.$vorname."_".$nachname.'/';        // Ort, wo die hochgeladene Datei sich befinden soll


if(isset($name)){		// isset — Prüft, ob eine Variable existiert und ob sie nicht NULL ist
 if(!empty($name)) {    //empty — Prüft, ob eine Variable einen Wert enthält
    if(($extension = 'xlsx' || $extension = 'xls' || $extension = 'pdf') && ($type == 'application/xlsx' || $type == 'application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet' || $type == 'application/pdf' || $type == 'application/x-download' || $type == '')) {
     // Nur Excel- und PDF-Dateien erlaubt (auch MAC konform)
     // $type leer, weil wenn mehr als 2.5 MB ist type leer. Mit der Methode nicht mehr als 2.5 MB hochladbar!

      if($size <= 2097152) {        // entspricht 2 MB, dh. Datei darf nicht größer sein als 2 MB

                    if(move_uploaded_file($_FILES['datei']['tmp_name'],$location.$username."_".$name)) {        // move_uploaded_file — Verschiebt eine hochgeladene Datei an einen neuen Ort
                     echo "Ihr Upload war erfolgreich";
                     }else {
                     echo "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, ggf. ist Ihre Datei zu gross! (max. 2MB)";
                    }
      	

       // Es folgt eine entsprechende Felermeldung bei nicht Einhaltung der Größe der Datei, des Datentyps oder falls keine Datei ausgewählt wurde
      }
      else {
         echo "Die Datei darf maximal 2 MB gross sein!";
      }

    }
    else {
     echo "Es sind nur Excel oder PDF Dateien erlaubt!";
    }


 }

 else {
         echo "Bitte waehlen Sie eine Datei aus.";
 }

}
header("location: membersarea.php");        // zurück zur Proilseite des Bewerbers
?>
```


----------

